# Champions league predictions today 25/10/2022



## wawbet (Oct 25, 2022)

2




CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultChampions LeagueBenfica vs Juventus1FT2.00Champions LeagueSevilla vs Copenhagen1FT1.50Eufa youth LeagueDortmund u19 vs Man city u19over2.51.75Champions LeagueLeipzig vs Real MadridBTS1.55Champions LeagueD.Zagreb vs Ac MilanBTS1.80

Best tips every day in our site https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/10/champions-league-predictions-today.html


----------



## Giresse (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice predictions. But Milan Zagreb not sure both will score here.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 26, 2022)

4/5 not so bad ! Good predictions


----------

